# Took some pics up by the STNP by Bay City



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

They are a bit different that's for sure.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

I need to back off the BEER........Did you see the size of that CHICKEN ???? !!!!!!!


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

wow thats pretty cool


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

txred said:


> I need to back off the BEER........Did you see the size of that CHICKEN ???? !!!!!!!


Not only the beer then. I think you saw a turkey! LOL

good thing he didn't fall. thats one of my favoritwe lines. LOL greenie!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Ah, I see you found the peligoat, the peligator, the black catbird, the cockapoodle and the frog finch.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Man Im glad you guys saw that also....Thought all the parting in the 60s finally cought up with me.:spineyes:


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Just how much time did you spend over there Johnny?


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*I stayed till I saw this critter.*

Not very nice at all.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

I may never go camping again. Very creative!!!

those are pictures, right???????????


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

i see you have been taking pics neer my secret honey hole .......


----------

